# Linux server mit windows clients



## aXel6644 (24. März 2005)

hi.

vorweg es ist ein prjekt in der schule

Ich habe suse 9.2 installiert (auf dem server) und auf drei anderen rechner windows xp

Was muss ich jetzt tun damit sich die beiden "sehen"

Wie kann ich auf freigegebene ordner von xp Zugreifen  thx


----------



## CanDela (24. März 2005)

hi,
 kleiner blick in die suse hilfe reicht schon aus für deine fragen... 
 stichwort "samba"... 
 ich denke in yast kannst du alles für deine zwecke ausreichend konfigurieren...


----------

